# Rhinestone Heatpress Question



## jcdsog (Dec 10, 2007)

I print plastisol transfers and have just bought a vinyl cutter so I will be using that mainly for shirt decorations.

My question is: Can I buy a few rhinestones (swarovski crystals) and just embellish my designs with the heat press I have?

I dont want the whole design crystals. Just a few here and there. I have a Knight 16*20 press.

If I can do it can someone let me know how. I just cant see the crystal sitting flush on the press and heating up effeciently.

Thanks.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If you just want a few here and there to make your vinyl design have a little bling, I would buy a single setter such a a "candy cane" rhinestone setter. It's like a solder iron for rhinestones. Lot less hassles then using your press.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I am looking for info on rhinestones. If you have an embroidery deisign and you just need a accent rhinestone here and there you are better off had setting them? This would be better then setting up a stencil?


----------



## stitchanddazzle (Sep 7, 2010)

Those setters work great and I even got one that has a suction control on it so it will pick up the stone and then set it....Works good


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Judy...A hand setter is great for a few accent stones. I use it for bags and jeans to go with a vinyl design. A full rhinestone design would be better making a stencil and it can be used over and over again.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

Are you putting vinyl down and then the crystals? What is the base design make of? 

I use my heat press all of the time to set crystals on my transfer designs with no problems. Definitely cover everything or you end up with stuff stuck to the top of the press


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

we use both our press and hand setter, i have also just layed the tee on the press hand scattered the stones i wanted covered in teflon and pressed @ 160 deg for 15 secs, not had any back and defo cheaper than a stencil , another cheap way for one offs is to print out the text for example then hand place the stone and pick the stones up with transfer tape and then press as normal. numerous ways and they all achieve the same i think.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Some people say that you can put stones right on top of vinyl. I don't like to do that. Either outside the design or cut holes where the stones will go. Just me and works. Yes put a teflon over the stencil before pressing and I put one inside the shirt so the stones will not stick to the back of the shirt. Again just me.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

my stones never stick properly to the vinyl so i do the same cut a hole or place outside


----------

